# dashboard lights



## stylinnprofilin (Feb 10, 2004)

When I'm driving at night with my lights on, all of my dashboard lights flicker on and off, but my headlights stay on. It seems like I have short. Is it a serious problem? How much would it cost to have it fixed?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

mine have always done that too...i just mess with the dimmer switch and it usually works...


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

The dimmer switch is dying.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i was looking at the wiring diagram for the dimmer switch, i think there is a way to have all the inside illumination on, but i can't figure it out yet, cause the switch itself provides power and ground to the illumination components.


----------



## stylinnprofilin (Feb 10, 2004)

*dimmer switch*

Dimming the lights a little usually does work, but sometimes, they still flicker out. My headlights are also dim. My lenses are all yellowish. I just got HID bulbs, but they don't really help unless I put them on Hi Beam. Would my low beam lights look normal if I just changed the lenses?


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

*Common Issue*

A LOT of Sentra have the problem you mention. My old B13 did it and my 97 GLE does it, too. Sentras only big flaw is their electric systems are not so hot. The dimmer switches are kinds shoddy. When mine do that, I just adjust the dimmer all the way down and then kind of hard spin it all the way up and leave it. If it flickers/goes out again after that, I repeat as necessary. Eventually it stops until the next time I mess with the dimmer.

Lesson here: Don't play with dimmer.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you can usually get some new OEM headlamp assemblies on Ebay for decent prices.
IMO Id just get a pair of aftermarket crystal clear
or some people like the projector-style or halo-style


----------



## Triple_T (Mar 18, 2004)

i had this happen once, i find that all u need to do is hit ur dash with ur fist, never had this problem happen again :thumbup:


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

yeah, thats a good idea :boink on head:

the dimmer is dying.. if you are so inclined.. get a 2"x2" plastic pannel, and make your own dimmer switch


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

I agree with Chuck. I'm thinking about wiring my indiglo gauges to the dimmer switch. Anyone knows which wire it is????


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Bulbs needed for instrument cluster!!!*

Indiglos done.....I wired the positive to the wires along the door and grounded my black wire. Excellent project. The dash looks great, all I need now is to change my bulbs for the needles. I know they're 194's, but I want some BRIGHT ones. ANY SUGGESTIONS.

:cheers:


----------

